# Specialty Fasteners



## architect (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## francist (Jun 6, 2021)

I presume you made them? Nice job, I’ve had the poster for years and always thought it would be cool to have real life versions but never followed through. Yours looks great.

-frank


----------



## architect (Jun 6, 2021)

I did not make these! Someone on the Internet found this in their late machinist father's belongings.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 6, 2021)

Some of those would actually be a bit of work, but good shop humor


----------



## Fermic (Jun 9, 2021)

The source of this image with the first person to really own this : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Machinists/comments/ntom08


----------

